# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Φώτο

## epanomizoo

http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/o..._peteinos1.jpg
τι κανω λαθος .το ξεχασα αυτο .πως ακριβως τισ παιρνω απο το φοτομπακετ στο μυν μου να φαινονται ολοκληρεσ

----------


## epanomizoo

gia να δω αν θα το κανω σωστα

----------


## mariakappa

πατας επανω στη φωτο και αφου σου βγαλει το κουτακι εσυ αντιγραφεις την τελευταια διευθυνση.

----------


## Vasia

Στα φόρουμ επίσης γίνεται με έναν πολύ πιο εύκολο τρόπο: Πληκτρολογείς [img]Εδώ βάζεις διεύθυνση τοποθεσίας εικόνας και πληκτρολογείς[/img]
π.χ. [img]http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSTVZYTWf2rqVS-l8ID_RzGFhR0akfm19azK83EQ4C6SRShFfKjTA[*img] όπου *= / και βουαλά:

----------

